# Georgia / Auburn (2022) ?



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Deep South’s Oldest Rivalry

Georgia #2 (5-0 2-0 SEC) - Auburn (3-2 1-1 SEC)

Game kicks off at 3:30 on CBS

GO DAWGS!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2022)

The only game of the year I’m a Dawg fan!
ROLL TIDE!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

I am ready for Kickoff,  but nervous as can be!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Who won the toss????


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Who won the toss????


Dawgs. They’ll receive second half.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs. They’ll receive second half.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 8, 2022)

Ok Dawgs. Y'all take care of business. I'm on y'alls side


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

I look for Auburn to come out and throw short passes and expose poor tackling on the outside.  Tank Bigsby will be a challenge this game.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Let's go big D


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## nickel back (Oct 8, 2022)

DAWGS need a better run game, it's that simple


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Caught sleeping


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

They had that play covered but their QB is going to make the Dawgs pay if they lose him.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Starks might be the best freshman DB I've seen in a long time at UGA.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Before I get behind in game action,  I hate Hulu!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

D looking good  so far


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

WTG Defense


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> I am ready for Kickoff,  but nervous as can be!!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!



You wouldn't be a real Dawg fan if you weren't nervous.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

All right  Dawgs.  Let's put up some points now.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> D looking good  so far



Tackling is the name of the game.  If they tackle well, the Dawgs will blow Auburn out.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Alright Offense let's put some points on the board!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on Dawgs!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

That was just odd play calling. I hope Monken is just holding back to not let teams like Tennessee and Mississippi State see the whole playbook.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Not our best offensive  showing


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Looked odd to me also!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Alright Defense get the ball back!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

greendawg said:


> That was just odd play calling. I hope Monken is just holding back to not let teams like Tennessee and Mississippi State see the whole playbook.


They better worry about the team they’re playing today. One step,at a time.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Dawgs gonna make me  start drinking early.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Dawgs gonna make me  start drinking early.


And make me start again!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

D still  looking good


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Whew Close.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Defense staying in coverage well so far, allowing the pass rush to get there.  Ladd has got the yips now, it's in his head, don't drop the ball, so he drops the ball.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Crap, Mconkey watch the dang ball!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

We need to get the run game going. Hand off to Bowers and let him run for a TD.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 8, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Defense staying in coverage well so far, allowing the pass rush to get there.  Ladd has got the yips now, it's in his head, don't drop the ball, so he drops the ball.


 He's been looking like Bama's recievers this year dropping the ball so often


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 8, 2022)

Auburn sucks terribly this year. I think that I'm going to have to flip over and see what this Ohio State younguns look like


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

That was almost a bad play on that screen.   What is up with this play calling?  Last week, Mizzou seemed like they knew what was coming and so does Auburn.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Offense sputtering again


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Stupid play calling. Throw the ball down field. Bennett’ s getting protection. Surely our receivers can get behind the defenders with the speed we have. Junk play calling.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Maybe the Defense  can put some  points on the board


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

If they start like this against someone with an offense, the Dawgs will find themselves down big early.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

What the heck is going on????? 

Passes are of target...... 
Runs are sporadic.......

It's like they are sleep walking or something!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Stupid play calling. Throw the ball down field. Bennett’ s getting protection. Surely our receivers can get behind the defenders with the speed we have. Junk play calling.



They are making it obvious when they are going to Bowers.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Let's go Defense!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2022)

Boya!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

They keep losing that QB.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

greendawg said:


> They keep losing that QB.


He is gonna burn them if they aren't careful


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Is it just me or does it seem like Ringo can barely turn his head because of those tight dreadlocks?


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

That shift b working


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

I'm holding my breath every time Ladd fields a kick.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Branson Robinson might be the answer to UGA's offense troubles.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Now offense needs to score!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Run that rock, Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Dajun is small but he's powerful.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

That was a thing of beauty


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs listening from the tree!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

I thought Washington got past the line and pulled back.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs listening from the tree!



Slay one for me.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

They sure did not call that low block against Mizzou.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2022)

Oh well. War eagle anyway.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

greendawg said:


> They sure did not call that low block against Mizzou.


Thought he engaged above the  waist and fell down. Guess I was wrong


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Dang it


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Bennett has got to pull the trigger sooner on those blitzes.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Dawgs miss a fg.  Another game where we play down to the level of our competition.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

What the heck has happened to us? Pitiful looking team. Dawgs have got to play better than this junk, or we’re going to be a disappointed bunch.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Another ugly start of a game vs a subpar opponent.  That's 3 in a row.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

I hate Hulu, just got it back up!!!!!


----------



## bluedog71 (Oct 8, 2022)

If we start out like this against Tennessee, Kentucky and Mississippi state I’ll be shocked to win those games. Better figure this out and quickly…


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on Defense!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Dawgs ball on the fake punt.  Let's go Dawgs!!  Get 7 now.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Way to go special teams


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on Offense!!!! Gets some points on the board!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Why not get the first down quickly before the quarter is over while the defense is on it's heels?


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Offense , this is your  chance to redeem yourself


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Start of 2nd qtr no score

GO DAWGS!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 8, 2022)

Boys the DAWGS offense is just bad ugly. Tenn. is going to take them to the wood shed when that game rolls around if something does not change up...


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

TD Daaaaaawgs! 

7-0 Good guys!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Wooooooooo


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 8, 2022)

FINALLY TD


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2022)

Glory to GEORGIA!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 8, 2022)

I


nickel back said:


> Boys the DAWGS offense is just bad ugly. Tenn. is going to take them to the wood shed when that game rolls around if something does not change up...


 I think so too. Auburns offense sucks, the defense will be gassed before halftime so it won't matter today. The schedule only gets harder for them after today


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!  It would be nice to have a couple of hundred yard rushers for the game and just wear them down.  Or blow them out and get Beck in there.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

7-0 Dawgs here in the 2nd qtr

Maybe this score gets us rolling on offense. Defense needs to keep playing hard like they’re doing.

I’d like us to get up by at least 30 real quick so I can relax. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

The offensive line really needs to enforce the line of scrimmage.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2022)

Good return!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Ladd almost broke one, What a return.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Way to go konkey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2022)

Here we go!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Sweet


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 8, 2022)

Robinson and Edwards are baddd men


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!

14-0 Wooooooooo hooo!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## TomC (Oct 8, 2022)

Conkey needs to stop swapping that ball from one hand to the other!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 8, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

That’s what I’m talking about! Let’s go, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 8, 2022)

Dawgs getting back to RBU


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Now let the Defense get it back one more time!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Was threatening to start drinkn to calm my nerves.  Now  thinking maybe to celebrate these 2 tds.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Robinson and Edwards are baddd men


I'd like to see Robinson MORE! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Now let’s eat on defense! Eat, Big Dawg! Eeeeeeeeeeeaaaat!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Hey where's @elfiii ? Think he posted he'd be home by game time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Was threatening to start drinkn to calm my nerves.  Now  thinking maybe to celebrate these 2 tds.


It's gameday in Athens. Bourbon and coke dude. GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's gameday in Athens. Bourbon and coke dude. GO DAWGS!


Woooooooooo


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Dawgs not getting to their QB.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Starting to let them get a rhythm.  Better stop em


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Stop em Dawgs


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

YES


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

They just dropped it.  He was moving the ball well, too.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Let's go Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Fuuuuuuuuumble! Dawgs’ ball! Wooooooo hoo!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Let's go Defense


Offense now brother


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Whoooooooop


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Offense now brother


I hate Hulu


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on Offense get another TD before halftime!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Let’s score a TD before the end of the half and go up 21-0. Let’s go!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> I hate Hulu


Sorry.  That was mean pouring salt in your  Hulu wound


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Sorry.  That was mean pouring salt in your  Hulu wound


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Have the Dawgs thrown a pass past the line of scrimmage since the 1st quarter?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Well that was a pitiful series for us.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

No


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Gotta work on tackling


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on Dawgs GATA!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

We’ve got to take advantage of this before the half. Wake up and let’s go Dawgs! Come on!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Snapping high all game. Finally  dropped it. Too bad we couldn't come up with it. Scoop n score would have been nice


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 8, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's gameday in Athens. Bourbon and coke dude. GO DAWGS!


That's my favorite. I like to pour some Woodford in a short glass with ice. Then pull out the coke and pour the coke down the sink. Then you have the perfect drink


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Now score!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Over threw him. Would have been a td


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Dangerous throw right there! Dang!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Dang


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Pitiful


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Why didn't we just try and get a first down or 2???


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on D. Pick 6


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 8, 2022)

Bennett was hitting them throws all 2021, this year he seems off! 
Calm down Bennett you have a lot of weapons around you!!


----------



## Big7 (Oct 8, 2022)

What is the score?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Dawgs 14 barn 0


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

Let Beck start the second half to see if that will get Bennet’s attention


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Our offense needs to get their acts together. Hard to believe we haven’t scored a lot more today. Pitiful offensive showing. D is playing good.

14-0 Dawgs end of the first half

i sure hope we get the offense rolling in the second half. This is disturbing. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Bennett was hitting them throws all 2021, this year he seems off!
> Calm down Bennett you have a lot of weapons around you!!


I think the whole team has a little bit of a big head problem,  they need to wake up!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Afraid Auburns QB is gonna be a formidable opponent in the  years to  come.  Needs a little maturity.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 8, 2022)

Auburn is bad. Harsin better pack his bags


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2022)

Fire em


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2022)

SpotandStalk said:


> Auburn is bad. Harsin better pack his bags


Coaching decisions are killing us.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's gameday in Athens. Bourbon and coke dude. GO DAWGS!





BamaGeorgialine said:


> That's my favorite. I like to pour some Woodford in a short glass with ice. Then pull out the coke and pour the coke down the sink. Then you have the perfect drink


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

Something needs to change with Georgia offense. No fire.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 8, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> I think the whole team has a little bit of a big head problem,  they need to wake up!!!!


If the last two weeks didn’t do that then they have major issues.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Our offense needs to get their acts together. Hard to believe we haven’t scored a lot more today. Pitiful offensive showing. D is playing good.
> 
> 14-0 Dawgs end of the first half
> 
> ...



This. ^


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Afraid Auburns QB is gonna be a formidable opponent in the  years to  come.  Needs a little maturity.


And a coach


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

kirby said he liked the way they were executing, what has he been smoking?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> View attachment 1181658


Might fine likker right there


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

3 and out again.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Fumble Auburn ball.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

What has happened to our offense?


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 8, 2022)

Yeah, this offense ain’t gonna cut it this year. Sorry Slayer, but Tennessee game day is going to be a bad day for ya.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Bennett has been holding the ball way too long all day.  Get him out of the game now.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Bow up D


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on Defense!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

Kirby needs to show his bad side on the sidelines to his team.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Held em to  3


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on Defense!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Sorry jokers! Dawgs have went in the toilet. O line is supposed to be our strength. I’m afraid we’re just not as good as we all thought.

14-3 Dawgs in a sloppyknocker


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Held em to  3


I hate Hulu


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

The past three weeks Georgia not playing like a top ten team.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> I hate Hulu



Never tried it but  I  now hate it too.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Hulu hating Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Watch for onside kick.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2022)

Hey we don’t get shut out!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

We should be destroying these clowns. Put Beck in and see what he can do a couple series.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

If Bennett is hurt get him out of the game.  If Beck can't beat Auburn, he doesn't need to be on scholarship.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Van pran-Granger has been getting whipped the last 2 weeks.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

No blocking


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Keep moving the ball.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Kenny Mac is quick


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2022)

Dawgs thuggin it up


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs thuggin it up


Just trying to keep up with Awburn


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Bennett needs to run more. I’ve been screaming at the TV for him to run.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!

65-3

okay it’s 21-3

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

TD Edwards


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Woooooooooooooooooò


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Woooooooooooooooooò


Hooooooooooooo

How ‘bout them Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Sweeeeeet!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

Now lay the wood to them feathered cats


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Let's go Defense!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

That outside pass gets 7-10 yards every time.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

greendawg said:


> That outside pass gets 7-10 yards every time.




Yes it does.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Eat, Big Dawg! EAT!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

Pitiful


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Let's go Defense!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

This game feels way closer than 21-3.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on Defense!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2022)

Just throw a bomb every down


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Good stop D


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on Dawgs!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2022)

Just throw a bomb every down


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2022)

D!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2022)

Mississippi state beat the brakes off of Arkansas


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Good stop defense! That’s what I’m talkin‘ bout!

Now I want to see Bennett run more on this series. Then hit ‘em with a long one to Bowers!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Comee on Offense put some more points on the board!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Just throw a bomb every down


I think the bomb is on Awburn’s sideline


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Comee on Offense put some more points on the board!!!!!



They need to be running up the score.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Bowers is a beast


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Whoop there is Bowers!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

My shoulders hurting to much to type. Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2022)

Crap. Come on guys. Get it together.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Man Ladd was just a few steps off!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

That was an overthrow and Bennett has missed 4 of those this game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Vandy leading Ole Miss in the 4th 20-17


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Intercepted!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Wooooooooo hooooo!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

trad bow said:


> My shoulders hurting to much to type. Go Dawgs



Go Dawgs healing up


----------



## Throwback (Oct 8, 2022)

Now throw it again when you get the ball back


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Starks with another one!!!  That's 3 this year as a true freshman.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2022)

More D!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Dang. Replay not good


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Ooops I reckon he didn’t intercept it. Very close, though!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Almost!!  Just lost it.  Starks is a ball hawk.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Officially drinking now.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Block that punt or let Ladd run one back.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Way to go defense! Big Dawg was eating on that series!

Now let’s eat on offense!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Beck needs some time.  Get him in there.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Alright Offense let's put some points up!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Like I said earlier, Bennett needs to use his legs this series and pull the D up closer so he can hit a wide open Bowers or whoever for a TD. I’m telling y’all it’s there!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Coach Britches needs to be up in that booth!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

TD Bennettt! oMG!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Ok, now it's Beck time!!  What a run.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

What did I tell y’all!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> TD Bennettt! oMG!


You better not be messing with me


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Our QB can run too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2022)

Go DAWGS! Stetson going to get an Auburn coach fired! 2 does so far.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

28-3 Dawgs after the loooooong Bennett keeper for a TD!

WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

That's the longest run of the game I think


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

For a minute there it looked like he was about to go down on his own.  He needs to do that more and not take sacks.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go DAWGS! Stetson going to get an Auburn coach fired! 2 does so far.
> View attachment 1181662


Get one Slayer


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> That's the longest run of the game I think


Duh! Woooooo hooooooo!

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2022)

Walk on quarterback. He’ll never amount to anything.

????


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go DAWGS! Stetson going to get an Auburn coach fired! 2 does so far.
> View attachment 1181662


Good luck, brother!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on Defense get the ball back!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> What did I tell y’all!



You called it bro.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Been a stressful day.  Causing me to neglect my smoker duties.  Temp jumping  up  then down. Not sure how it's gonna turn out.  Gonna eat it anyway.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

As much as I've been complaining, the Dawgs have used their talent to just wear down an inferior opponent.  Even after the fumble, the game has never felt in doubt, just sloppy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Blaylock!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2022)

Come on Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2022)

greendawg said:


> As much as I've been complaining, the Dawgs have used their talent to just wear down an inferior opponent.  Even after the fumble, the game has never felt in doubt, just sloppy.



The D has been great. The O is struggling for the 3rd week in a row.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Bennett could’ve ran for another TD a play ago. Wide open in the middle.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

I guess Kirby is trying to get everyone in sync before he pulls Bennett.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Time for a Bowers end around.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Or a throw will do.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Should have been pass interference too.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

TD DAAAAAAAWGS!

35-3 Savages!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
FAT LADY DUN HAD HER SAY


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Edwards is a TD machine.  His vision and cutbacks are the best on the team, by far.


----------



## srb (Oct 8, 2022)

Auburn is horrible,Just shows where the program is now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

About dang time! Have no mercy! Crush them like a grape!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Win lose or draw its always  good to be a Dawg.
But when they win 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TomC (Oct 8, 2022)

Officially into the Butt Whoopin' stage of the game!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2022)

We need to put up 2 more but I bet CKS pulls the punch after the next one.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Go you  beautiful Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

Pitiful


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Dadgum it


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

What the heck was that!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Poor tackling again!!  Had him and didn't wrap up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

@Throwback done broke out the Dawg voodoo doll on us!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

35-10 Dawgs after the long catch and tackle-breaking run!  That was disturbing!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2022)

Dawgs quit on that one.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs quit on that one.


Yeah they did


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

All right.  D messed up but they still  played a good game  up to  there.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Dang good  catch.  Good athleticism


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Y’all remember Bama had some ugly games last year too. And still played for a natty. I sure hope we get it going like I know we’re capable of.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

How was that not a personal foul on Delp?


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Crap


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS! First TD for Branson!

42-10 DAAAAAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Delp is actually about 2 inches taller than Bowers.  TD Robinson!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Woooooooooooooo


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2022)

Let’s not get sloppy.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Fat lady has left the building.  Don't forget to turn out the lights.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 8, 2022)

Glad Auburn sucks. On the other hand I really like that RB Robison


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Just think that the Dawgs #1 defensive player is out, the top WR AD Mitchell, is not even close to 100%, and their fastest WR Arian Smith is not at 100%.  By the time Florida comes around, The Dawgs will be a much better team.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Just think that the Dawgs #1 defensive player is out, the top WR AD Mitchell, is not even close to 100%, and their fastest WR Arian Smith is not at 100%.  By the time Florida comes around, The Dawgs will be a much better team.


I saw Arik dressed out on the sideline earlier. Dude needs to play.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2022)

6 in a row @Throwback


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

I hope we let Beck air it out. He needs to get in some good throws. Spurrier wouldn’t lay down with a huge lead.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> 6 in a row @Throwback



T gonna take up drankin again.?


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I saw Arik dressed out on the sideline earlier. Dude needs to play.



I wish he would get straight for his sake and what it could mean for UGA.  He is as talented as Bowers, maybe even more so, but that means squat until he gets out there and does it.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

He got that first down.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

That was a Nick Chubb run right there!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

GOOD RUN BRANSON!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> GOOD RUN BRANSON!




Kid looked good. 

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2022)

Edwards and Robinson repasentin today.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2022)

Once again it took the O a little while to get rolling.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2022)

Well, we were sloppy on offense earlier. It took awhile, but we finally got it going. Kind of. Defense played hard and looked strong. No complaints about our defense.

FINAL 42-10 

I’m sorry @Throwback I know it sucks bigly to be a barn fan right now. Y’all fought hard in the first half, then went on vacation for the second half.

Hang in there, Champ! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs. I’m still a little leary of our team. Mighty young.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Wasn't the extreme, dominatin, butt whupin, dominatin performance we hoped for but it was a win. All wins are good. GO DAWGS.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2022)

elfiii said:


> T gonna take up drankin again.?



His pup has probably been hiding under the bed the last couple hours..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Wasn't the extreme, dominatin, butt whupin, dominatin performance we hoped for but it was a win. All wins are good. GO DAWGS.


I was very impressed by the d and o lines.. we controlled the field


----------



## slow motion (Oct 8, 2022)

Said dominatin twice cause we should've.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 8, 2022)

Dawgs need to heal up these next two weeks both physically and mentally and perform the way they should despite their youth.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2022)

Dawgs offense sputtering it’s way to 42 points. They need to start playing four quarters


----------



## greendawg (Oct 8, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs offense sputtering it’s way to 42 points. They need to start playing four quarters



You look at the score and think the Dawgs must have been able to empty their bench, but the slow start robbed a lot of young guys that need playing time of valuable experience.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 8, 2022)

Congrats to UGA on the win.


----------



## weagle (Oct 8, 2022)

Congratulations to UGA.  My Tigers were no competition.  

The only thing to do when you are down is to dust yourself off and work to improve. 

We have another week ahead  WDE!


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2022)

weagle said:


> Congratulations to UGA.  My Tigers were no competition.
> 
> The only thing to do when you are down is to dust yourself off and work to improve.
> 
> We have another week ahead  WDE!



They fought and fought hard the whole game.  When Auburn scored, it was like the UGA defenders thought that the Tigers would be just be going through the motions, but you can't let up on anyone.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 9, 2022)

I think Harsin will be looking for a job after this


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2022)

weagle said:


> Congratulations to UGA.  My Tigers were no competition.
> 
> The only thing to do when you are down is to dust yourself off and work to improve.
> 
> We have another week ahead  WDE!



The Barn will be back weagle. We all know that. It's just a matter of giving the right coach the time to build the program. Firing Harsin at this point might be a big mistake.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2022)

Welfare check on @Throwback You okay this morning, T? Go easy on that liquor. It’s Sunday.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 9, 2022)

The Mailman is having trouble delivering to the correct address. Sometimes he can’t even find the neighborhood.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 10, 2022)

Awburn was a hot mess.  Either their coaches sux or the team is uncoachable.  Way too many mistakes.  Running their mouth about destroying our D line didn't help them, cuz our boys played with a chip on their shoulders and held the line and chased their QB all day long.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> The Mailman is having trouble delivering to the correct address. Sometimes he can’t even find the neighborhood.



I was talking with a couple of neighbors today about the game and one said he had heard Bennett is nursing a sore shoulder. That would explain the mailman's uncustomary lack of accuracy. When he made that TD dive and landed on the right side of his body I was thinking that can't be good for his throwing arm.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 10, 2022)

Seems like all the more reason to play Carson Beck when the game is pretty much over. Should have put him in for the fourth quarter.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> Seems like all the more reason to play Carson Beck when the game is pretty much over. Should have put him in for the fourth quarter.



I think CKS wanted to run up the score a little bit and I'll bet he wasn't happy with the first half performance of the O. I know I wasn't.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 10, 2022)

I was at the Flora Bama yahct club watching the game.  2 or 3 tables of aubarn fans, and then there's me and my son.  They cheered and clapped and hollered every time the barn got a sack or made a 1st down.  We were quietly watching. It got old quick.  And the bushwackers were going down good.  I started a barrage of Ric Flair "whooooo" s .   And they kept coming more frequently.  Got some fowl hand jestures, loved every minute!


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 10, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Firing Harsin at this point might be a big mistake.


Do huh?


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 11, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I was talking with a couple of neighbors today about the game and one said he had heard Bennett is nursing a sore shoulder. That would explain the mailman's uncustomary lack of accuracy. When he made that TD dive and landed on the right side of his body I was thinking that can't be good for his throwing arm.


Bennett’s accuracy has been off the last three games. I think his scope got knocked loose.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 11, 2022)

He needs to get that sighted back in!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 11, 2022)

I think that he has a little arthritis. It hits some people in their late, late, late 20's


----------



## killerv (Oct 11, 2022)

Three games without a touchdown pass if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> Seems like all the more reason to play Carson Beck when the game is pretty much over. Should have put him in for the fourth quarter.



I'm surprised he's not getting more snaps.  I like Stetson, but any player is a high ankle sprain away from a week or 2 off and it would be smart to get the back-up some experience.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2022)

weagle said:


> I'm surprised he's not getting more snaps.  I like Stetson, but any player is a high ankle sprain away from a week or 2 off and it would be smart to get the back-up some experience.



Yep. He's not getting the reps because the last 3 weeks or so we've been in nail biters we shouldn't have been in and CKS is keeping the 1st string in hoping they mature some. Bennett referred to it after the game saying they were uptight and weren't "having fun" in the first half but they relaxed and started "having fun" in the second half and thigs came together. He also said they would work all that out this week. I hope so. The O has the weapons but they aren't performing up to their billed capability.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2022)

LEGHORN said:


> Yeah, this offense ain’t gonna cut it this year. Sorry Slayer, but Tennessee game day is going to be a bad day for ya.


Turned out about how I expected…


----------

